# Venison Fatty



## richtee (Feb 11, 2008)

Got the Bro-in-law to snap a few shots of the venison/pork fatty I did for the neice's B-day party this weekend- with a GOOD camera. Earlier in the day we had gone to the local market to get some refreshments and I seen 2.5 lbs of their store made breakfast links...could not resist since the smoker was going!  They were pretty tasty! That's a bit of the deep fried turkey we did as well in one of the pix... 

The fatty could have used a touch more pork..or at least a bit more fat. I made it kind of lean because I wrapped it in my home made bacon. Ah well..it was still well recieved!


----------



## vlap (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks great rich! I just hope you did not cut your thumb. That second picture it looks like your thumb is right under the blade.


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm sitting here eating a yogurt and looking at this. I need some real breakfast!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks real good man.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 11, 2008)

yup,looking real good-love the color on the little snaushages.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 11, 2008)

Richtee,  That looks great man,  care to share your recipe and what all you put in there??


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 11, 2008)

Exactly what I have been contemplating! Gonna thaw a pound of venison burger and hit the market for the rest. It's gotta be good.


----------



## flash (Feb 11, 2008)

We usually mix our venison with hamburger. Will be doing my first fatty tonight, but wife made it and used only some hot pork sausage. 
Looks dang good rich


----------



## mossymo (Feb 11, 2008)

Richtee
Good looking venison fatty !!!

This thread brings to mind a question I have been pondering.....
Smoked ground pork is a fatty.
Smoked ground burger is a meatloaf.
Smoking ground burger or ground venison mith pork and it is still a fatty.
But if you smoke mixed burger, ground venison and ground pork all together what would you have then, a chubby?


----------



## gramason (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks good Rich.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 11, 2008)

That sure looks good  ...


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks great Rich!


----------



## richtee (Feb 11, 2008)

Just some sharp chedder, chopped onion and garlic..and a crushed up ancho chili pepper. Mix was 80/20. Go with 70/30.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks good Rich!!!!!!!!!!Love the fatties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 12, 2008)

Great lookin fattie Rich!!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 12, 2008)

MMM....venison and pork product....I LIKE IT ALOT.

TELL YOU WHAT!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 12, 2008)

Great looking fatty.......mmmmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## ron50 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one Rich. Looks good; did you mop it or yourself with Mr. JB?


----------



## richtee (Feb 12, 2008)

Both   :{) I have a bit more venison left... enough for a couple more. Going to be sure to up the fat content. Probably use belly fat instead of a higher pork percentage, just to try to preserve the venison's flavor.


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Bud, Thannks for the post and the motivation, I may try this as my first fatty... LOL   This site is full of information.


----------



## richtee (Feb 12, 2008)

Yer welcome. Be sure to add a bit more of the fat.


----------



## low&slow (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great Rich!! Nice combo. I guess Im gonna have to get me a grinder soon. I have plenty of deer meat but no grinder.


----------



## hockeyhead (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice lookin stuff Richie, question bout the fatty? Can you give step by step instructions? Do you wrap it like a ho-ho? HELP !!!!


----------



## badss (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks wicked Rich.....


----------



## richtee (Mar 1, 2008)

Well..it's really very simple. You roll out the ground meat. I like it rolled a bit thinner than most, for a spiral and thinner stuffing layers effect. Maybe a half inch. For a solid inner stuffing roll out thicker, giving one complete plus a bit roll to seal.

Lay your stuffing along the meat and roll it up! Try to seal the ends and edges as well as you can. It takes some practice, but the mistakes are as good as the sucesses!   Yum!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 1, 2008)

gosh darn dang-roll it up with favs-like the old days


----------



## duffygould (Mar 5, 2008)

Just made one the other day, only put sauteed onions and cheese but it was killer with the venison pan sausage!


----------



## roscoe dog (Mar 6, 2008)

I make my breakfast sausage out of venison and pork. Going to try a fatty over the weekend with it.


----------

